# Koiteich oder Nichtteich



## hinoon (9. Apr. 2012)

Hi Leute,

klasse Forum, was mich dazu verführt an den Bau eines Koiteichs zu denken.
Habe schon mal die Umrisse festgelegt.Kann leider die Bilder nicht Hochladen:?

gruss


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hallo hinoon & Willkommen,

Hast Du bisher in den Größen geplant, wie Du sie im Profil stehen hast, oder sind das erstmal die ersten Ideen?

Vielleicht kannst Du ja schonmal beschreiben, wie Du Dir das ganze vorstellst, bis Du dann Deine Skitzen (evt. Grafik zu groß zum Hochladen?) hochgeladen hast.

Ergänzung:
Wenn Du an 10 Koi denkst, dann solltest Du nicht nur von 10.000L ausgehen...
Die meisten sprechen von 5000-10000 Liter für den ersten Koi + 1000L für jeden weiteren.
Und grade wenn man neu bauen will, dann sollte man vor allem den Fischen diesen Platz zugestehen, wenn der Platz es zulässt.
Ansonsten muss man kompromisse eingehen und ggf. mehr Geld in Technik stecken.


----------



## hinoon (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Schicke euch ein paar Bilder.Ich weiß ja,daß ihr das mögt
 

 
Hab die ja extra aufgenommen.

gruss


----------



## Joerg (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hallo hinoon,
herzlich Willkomen.
Ich habe mit einem Schlauch auf dem Erdbeerbeet angefangen. 

Du weißt aber schon, dass dieser Virus schon etwas an Aufwand bedeutet. 
Aber es lohnt sich diesen zu betrieben.


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hallo hinoon,
ich würde die Seite zum Nachbargrundstück eher gerade gestalten und so anlegen, dass man dort mal langlaufen kann und ggf. auch mal was am Teich machen kann.

Dafür würde ich in der Tiefe noch 20-30cm zugeben und in der Länge evt. auch nochmal 1-2m, wenn denn die Nutzung des Gartens es zukünftig zulässt.

Und ja, Bilder sind immer gerne gesehen


----------



## hinoon (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Eigentlich hatte ich nach einer optischen Verlängerung des Steingartenbeets gesucht.Dachte da an einen rechteckigen Teich .
Der Landschaftsgärtner meinte dann,daß eine rechteckige Gestaltung nicht sehr gängig sei.Das weckte mein Ehrgeiz und ich fand dadurch euer Forum. Nun von der Rechteckform bin ich abgekommen und mittlerweile auch bei einer Tiefe von evtl. 2m angelangt.
Ich lese und lese nun in eurem Forum. Brauche aber jetzt eure fachliche Hilfe,sonst verlier ich den roten Faden bei der Flut der Informationen.Ob das Projekt überhaupt zur Ausführung gelangt ist auch noch in der Schwebe.Hängt halt von vielen Faktoren ab, die ich gerne mit euch abarbeiten möchte
Ich setze auf euch. 
Werde natürlich auch jeden Schritt bildlich und in Tagebuchform dokumentieren

gruss


----------



## hinoon (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Ich wollte sogar zur Nachbarsseite den Filterkeller anlegen 
Das Brett soll grob den Standort skizzieren.Müßten halt die Brombeeren daran glauben.In die Länge will ich nach Möglichkeit nicht mehr gehen, da ein junger Kirschbaum in der Nähe ist und auf der anderen Seite die Garage und ein weiterer neu gepflanzter Birnenbaum

Alles radikal wieder plattmachen würde auch Stress geben.

@Joerg
Rechne auch damit,daß ich erst nächstes Jahr fertig werde

gruss


----------



## Joerg (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hallo hinoon,
willst du uns denn deinen Vornamen noch verraten. Hi Noon klingt nach einem Spielfilm. 

Erarbeiten ist schon mal gut, da man eine Menge an Fehler machen kann.
Bei mir läuft nun alles toll und ich kann den Teich in vollen Zügen genießen.
Ein paar Fehler sind aber schon dazu nötig gewesen. 

Eine gute Planung vermeidet mögliche (kostspielige) Fehler.
Ganz hilfreich wäre dein Budget und die mögliche Eigenleistung.


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*



Joerg schrieb:


> Eine gute Planung vermeidet mögliche (kostspielige) Fehler.
> Ganz hilfreich wäre dein Budget und die mögliche Eigenleistung.


Da stimme ich Jörg natürlich zu und ich würde, in einer so frühen Phase es als sehr hilfreich für alle Tippgeber ansehen, wenn Du vielleicht eine Skizze von oben hättest, wo denn Dein Steingarten, die gepflanzten Bäume, Haus usw. sind und dort auch ein paar Maße mit dabei sind und natürlich auch Deine bisherige Idee über die Teichform.
Man könnte es sich aus den Knochensteinen und den Wandelementen selber zusammenreimen, aber zum einen vereinfacht es jedem Tippgeber einen Eindruck zu gewinnen und zum anderen verinnerlicht man sich selber, auf was man sich möglicherweise einlässt und ob man ggf. bereit ist doch noch hier und da ein paar cm zuzugeben oder gar an anderer Stelle abzugeben.

Generell kann ich mir, anhand Deiner Bilder, dort einen Teich schon gut vorstellen.
Auch eine optische 'Anbindung' an den Steinbereich.

Und bei 'Eckig'  fällt mir natürlich der ganz aktuelle Thread von Werner ein
Man muss es dann nämlich auch mit den Rundungen nicht übertreiben, denn sonst entstehen Strömungsschatten, wo sich dann doch mal Zeug sammelt und man eingreifen muss. (darf einem ja nicht langweilig werde )

Auch könnte ich mir den möglichen Filterkammerbereich gut als Sitzecke/Terasse vorstellen.. ggf. sogar mit Minibrücke zum Haus hin.

Aber dafür wären halt die Maße interessant und ggf. auch das, was da ggf. direkt am Haus geplant ist.

Wo ich wieder bei Jörg's Punkten bin... Budget & Eigenleistung + Überzeugungskraft bei der Hausregierung  

Und zum Schluss fällt mir noch ein:wie schaut es mit den Lichtverhältnissen/Sonneneinstrahlung aus?
Die Brombeersträucher und neuen Bäume lassen vermuten, dass im Sommer einiges an Sonne da zu finden sein wird, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## hinoon (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hi,
wollte euch täglich über "Fortschritte"berichten,schaffe dies aber leider nicht
Bin aber täglich hier im Forum am Lesen und natürlich auch am Planen.Ist das jetzt schon der "Koivirusbefall":?
Skizze werde ich euch, wenn ich es schaffe,morgen erstellen.Anfangs hatte ich ja an ein Rechteck gedacht, als optische Verlängerung zum Steingarten, der die Maße 5 auf 2 m hat;genauso plante ich anfangs die Teichgröße.Bin jetzt umgeschwenkt auf eine Acht,wobei der eine Teil etwas kleiner sein soll.
Tja die Lichtverhältnisse: Würde mal sagen:"Algen ick hör euch wachsen"-volle Südlage ohne eine Verschattung.
Ein Kleinwagen wollte ich eigentlich im Garten nicht versenken und daher will ich so viel als möglich in Eigenleistung erbringen.Leider habe ich aber keine Teichbauerfahrung und bin wohl auch handwerklich nicht besonders begabt.Aber lernfähig und mit großem Willen ausgestattet.
Die 1.Frage die jetzt bei mir aufkommt: Soll ich die Wände betonieren oder nicht?
Eigentlich stört mich der Gedanke,ein Betonbecken im Garten zu haben.

gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Joerg (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hallo Heinrich,
die ersten Anzeichen des Koivirus sind schon mal erkennbar. 

Die Wände betonieren muss nicht sein. Das kann dann beim 3. Anlauf noch passieren, wenn man die Folienfalten gar nicht mehr mag. 
Fallst du eine Pflanzenzone willst, kann man die an 2 Seiten als Stufen modellieren. Dort ergibt sich dann ein schöner Hintergrund für Beobachtungen.

Von dort aus geht es dann recht steil bergab in den möglichst tiefen Teil.
Der Teich sollte wenig "toten Ecken" haben, da sich dort dann Dreck absetzen kann.
Damit das ganze langfristig auch kostensparend betrieben werden kann, sollte man Bodenabläufe an der tiefsten Stelle einbauen.


----------



## hinoon (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Will halt auf ca. 2m Tiefe kommen und habe halt bedenken das mir die Erde absackt,wenn noch kein Wasser drin ist. Da ich wahrscheinlich kein Bagger verwenden kann (Hanglage des Grundstücks) habe ich auch an eine Einfassung gedacht,die etwa 50 cm hoch ist. Müßte ich hierfür ein Fundament machen?
Kann ein Laie alle Arbeiten bewältigen 

gruss Heinrich


----------



## Moonlight (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Tja heinrich, ich baue dieses jahr mit schalsteinen,da mir (trotz wasser) eine wand einzustürzen droht. und auf die frage,ob ein laie das bewerkstellen kann antworte ich wenn ich fertig bin


----------



## hinoon (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*



> ich baue dieses jahr mit schalsteinen,da mir (trotz wasser) eine wand einzustürzen droht


.Genau das will ich vermeiden,denn" wer zweimal baut,baut teuer".Also könnte ich gleich ein Fachmann beauftragen- hätte dann auch Gewährleistung auf sein Bau 
Daher auch die Frage,ob man dies als Laie hinbekommen könnte , zumal ich das sehr nah angrenzende Haus nicht fluten will.

gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Zacky (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hallo Heinrich und auch von mir ein :Willkommen2

Die Frage nach dem Mauern oder nicht, hängt letztendlich auch davon ab, was Du für eine Tiefe erreichen willst. Wie ist die Bodenbeschaffenheit? Sandig oder lehmig?

Wenn Du schnell genug bist, die Teichform auszuheben und anschließend die Folie samt Vlies einlegen kannst, braucht man nicht unbedingt mauern. Du kannst dann mit entsprechend dicken Vlies direkt auf den Sand gehen. Die Sieten würde ich auch leicht anschrägen, aber möglichst steil lassen, wenn es ein Koiteich werden soll.

Eine reines Rechteck ist nicht so günstig. Die Ecken sollten alle rund bzw. schräg-diagonal gestaltet werden, damit der Schmutz nicht unnötig liegen bleibt.

Soviel zur 1.Frage! 

Als Laie kann man das alleine bewerkstelligen, denn es ist keine Magie. Beim Laien dauert alles nur länger, als bei einem Fachmann und klar hast du keine Gewährleistung. Mit Schalsteine bauen ist wie Lego. Steine aufeinander stapeln, Betonmischer an und füllen. Oder du besorgst Dir die Styroporbausteine aus dem Hausbau. Die sind nun definitiv wie Lego. Ein Fundament bedarf es nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung nicht, nur muss der Boden sauber und fest sein. Also wenn Du auf gewachsenen Boden bist und die Steine stellst, sollte das funktionieren. Oder halt Bodenplatte und Fundament, dann mit großen Kalksandsteinen mauern bzw, kleben. Die aber wiederum von außen zum Erdreich hin mit Bitumenanstrich schützen.


----------



## Moonlight (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Stimmt Zacky,

Styroporbausteine brauchen kein Fundament. Aber Moniereisen brauchste auch bei den Steinen ... und die sind fast 5mal so teuer ...

@Heinrich,
Und sorry, wenn das meiner einer kann, kannst du das auch 
Mit Lego haben wir doch alle mal gebaut und schwieriger ist das mit den Steinen auch nicht. Der einzige Unterschied ... Legosteine wiegen paar Gramm ... Schalsteine zw. 20 und 30Kg ...


----------



## Joerg (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hallo Heinrich,
ob du nun mit "Lego" bauen musst, hängt viel vom Untergrund und dem erwünschten Ergebnis ab.

Meiner ist auch in leichter Hanglage. Beim ausbuddeln kam ich schon bei 1.2m auf festen Schiefer.
Eine Mauer hat das ganze dann ergänzt. Diese hat sich optisch sehr gut in den Garten eingepasst.
Dafür musst du dann schon ein Fundament machen. Ist aber auch kein Thema, wenn man sich einen Spezi dazuholt.

Was ich nicht mehr machen werde ist die ganze Erde ausbuddeln und mit Schubkarren einzeln rausfahren. 
Frage mal in deiner Umgebung nach, ob nicht ein Minibagger dir die grobe Arbeit abnehmen kann.


----------



## hinoon (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hier nun meine Skizze. .Wenn es Fragen hierzu gibt,dann los!

Gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Joerg (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Das sind bisher nur 2 kreisrunde Becken, die kaum etwas von deiner Kreativität widerspiegeln. 

Wenn du etwas mehr Zeit und vor englisch sprachiger Software keine Angst hast,
könnte diese hier einen besseren Eindruck vermitteln.


----------



## hinoon (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Skizze war dazu da,um die Proportionen darzustellen und die Maße einzubauen. Hat mich auch 2 Std.gekostet
Besser bekomme ich es auch nicht hin

gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hallo Heinrich,





			
				hinoon schrieb:
			
		

> und die Maße einzubauen


Die scheinst Du sicher eingeabut zu haben... nur leider nicht drangeschrieben

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann ist das größere der beiden Steinbeete ja 5x2m groß, richtig?

Ich war mal so frei Dein Bild etwas zu manipulieren 
Die Perspektive und die Größenverhältnisse werden in dem neuen Bild sicher abweichen,
aber sicher haben die Künstler und Tippgeber es einen kleinen Tick einfacher was auf den Bildschirm zu zaubern 
 
Ich wollte erst auch ein Bild machen, wo ich schon was einzeichne, aber es hat mich nicht die Muse geküsst für die richtige Idee


----------



## Moonlight (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Ich kann damit gar nichts anfangen ... was soll das denn sein 
Nimm Paint ... das geht am Einfachsten ...


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Du kannst das Bild auch mit Paint aufmachen und drin rummalen.
Ich habe ja nur das 'Foto' von Heinrich etwas grade gerückt, damit man überhaupt etwas erkennt.

Soweit ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe: oben steht das Haus, unten ist Zaun und die Linken beiden grauen Streifen sind Steinbeete.


----------



## hinoon (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

@Andreas

Kennst du mein Haus

Zur Erklärung. Die grauen Flächen sind,wie Andreas auch richtig erkannt hat, Steinbeete. Das Größere hat die Maße 5m auf 1,50m. Dazwischen war Rasen, den ich abgetragen habe.Zwischenraum hat eine Breite von 1,90m. Dann das nächste Steinbeet mit einer Breite von knapp 1,10m direkt angrenzend an die Terrasse (helle Fläche)

Vom Steingarten bis zum Garagendach beträgt die Länge 11,50m

Und von der Grundstücksgrenze bis zur Terrasse eine Breite von 7,20m

Der Kirschbaum ist in Längsrichtung 1,50m vom Steingartenbeet entfernt und 6m vom Nachbargrundstück.

Habe die Skizze mit SketchUp angefertigt.Das Programm was mir Jörg empfohlen hat
ist mit Sicherheit besser.Es würde mich aber Tage kosten mich einzuarbeiten und die Zeit 
will ich dann lieber für anderweitige Planung nutzen.

gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*



hinoon schrieb:


> Kennst du mein Haus


Die Fotos haben bei der Zuordnung ein gaaaanz klein wenig geholfen


----------



## hinoon (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Die Form des Teichs sollen 2. Kreise werden,die sich überschneiden. Ob ich betoniere,weiß ich noch nicht. War aber schon beim Händler und hab mir Angebote für Schalungssteine eingeholt.

1. Angebot für 40qm a 200 Stk. 17,5 : 649,74.-. + 200 Säcke Zement 1119.-
Verkäufer wies mich darauf hin, daß er ein Eigenbau nicht empfehlen kann,wenn keinerlei Vorerfahrung besteht

2. Angebot für 40 qm a 200 Stk 17,5 :460.- + 200 Säcke Zement1066.- und dann noch 3% Skonto. Hier meinte der Verkäufer, daß sich eine runde Form mit Schalungssteinen nicht realisieren läßt.

Soll ich jetzt von der Form abweichen

Gruss 

Heinrich


----------



## hinoon (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Gleich nächste Frage hinterher

Könnte man den Springbrunnen ( finde ihn nur häßlich) umfunktionieren: z.B. als Quarantänebecken oder sogar als Koibecken für ganz kleine Fische? 

 

Der Springbrunnen hat eine Tiefe von 70cm und eine Kantenlänge von 1m

Weitere Fragen werden kommen.Großes Versprechen

Gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Zacky (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hallo Heinrich...

Die Angebote an sich klnigen ganz fair, jedoch musst du zum Zement noch Kies zum mischen einkalkulieren. Es sei denn du nimmst Sackware "Beton-Estrisch" und dann bedarf es keinerlei Kies.

Ein wenig Vorkenntnisse sind immer gut, aber wir haben alle mal angefangen zu lernen. 

Der Hinweis, dass sich eine runde Form nicht realisieren lässt, ist so nicht richtig.  Ich habe es auch gemacht und mein Teich ist rundlich. Aber man muss schon sagen, dass es sehr aufwändig ist, denn du musst quasi jeden Stein irgendwie schneiden. Wenn es 50cm lange Schalsteine sind, musst du sie fast halbieren und immer wieder schauen, ob du hier und da noch etwas abschneiden musst. Auch müsstest du dann die Teichinnenwände verputzen, damit die Kanten und Überstande verschwinden. Hast du es fertig, ist es was für eine Ewigkeit. Das hält!

Also Fazit: es ist machbar, aber etwas aufwändig....schaue mal in meinen Teichbau-Thread rein, da sind ein paar Bilder vom Rohbaubecken....

wünsche Dir noch viel Spaß und nicht verzagen oder aufgeben...


----------



## Joerg (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Heinrich
welchen Untergrund hast du denn? Möglicherweise ist ein Mauern nicht unbedingt nötig.
So ein rundes Teil würde ich nicht als Anfänger in Angriff nehmen. 
Dann schon eher rechteckig bauen und nur in den Ecken abrunden.

Quarantainebecken ist keine schlechte Idee. Für den Anfang brauchst du aber erst mal keins.
Bei ca. 500 Liter Volumen passt auch nicht viel rein. Eine extra Filterung müsstest du auch einrichten.

Besser ist ein Becken im trockenen. Da kann auch mal geheizt werden und wenn es groß genug ist kannst du kleine darin überwintern.


----------



## hinoon (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hi Zacky,

verfolge schon längst dein Projekt.Habe dem Händler auch erklärt,daß ich ein "Teichbauer" im Netz kenne (gemeint warst du),der Rundungen hinbekommen hat.Er wollte natürlich gleich wissen wie, denn er meinte es gebe nicht genug teilbare Steine in einer Palette um eine Rundung hinzubekommen.

Lösung wäre Ziegelsteine,die mich auch nicht teurer kommen würden: Ziegel 1172.- und Mörtel 480.-

Seine Kollege war aber absolut gegen Ziegel ; Feuchtigkeit könnte die Ziegel mit der Zeit zerbröseln.

Wenn ich dein Teichbau sehe, kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, daß du dies nicht schon häufig gemacht hast.Sieht gekonnt aus. Bei mir wäre es absolut Neuland- und wie gesagt daß Haus befindet sich in der Nähe.

@Jörg
Ist kein Mutterboden. Wurde augeschüttet und hatte 30 Jahre Zeit sich zu setzen.Die Gegend hat hat eher lehmige Böden.Dies hab ich auch bemerkt als ein Mörtelkübel für ein Quellstein versenkt habe.Nach 50 cm ging es nur noch stückchenweise vorwärts.
Weiß daher auch gar nicht, ob ich tief genug graben kann, denn ein Bagger kann nicht aufs Grundstück kommen

gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Joerg (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Heinrich,
Lehm klingt eigentlich gut, der sollte doch nicht so bröselig sein. 
Mein aktueller Teich ist auch nicht gemauert. Wände gehen steil nach unten in den "Krater".

Kein Bagger, klingt nicht gut. Neben dem Aushub rausholen, muss dieser ja auch abtransportiert werden. 
Passt nicht wenigstens so ein Kleinbagger durch eine Hintertür?


----------



## hinoon (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Wenn dann nur ein Mini-Mini -Bagger, der auf das Garagendach mit Hilfe eines Krans gehoben wird. Ob ich aber mit einem solchen Miniaturbagger die nötige Tiefe erreiche.

Habe nächste Woche Urlaub.Daher löchere ich euch so mit Fragen,damit ich weiß,wie ich während meines Urlaubs den Teichbau weiter konkretisieren kann.

Bin daher für die bisherigen Antworten dankbar.Und natürlich auch für die zukünftigen

Ihr könnt mich natürlich auch mit Fragen löchern

gruss

Heinrich


----------



## katja (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

bei mir waren letztes jahr gärtner mit nem minibabybagger im garten (weil man auch nicht mit nem größeren beikommt), um die alte hecke auszugraben.
man glaubt nicht, was selbst diese kleinen für eine kraft haben, der schafft das in nem bruchteil deiner handarbeitszeit


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*



hinoon schrieb:


> Ist kein Mutterboden. Wurde augeschüttet und hatte 30 Jahre Zeit sich zu setzen.Die Gegend hat hat eher lehmige Böden.Dies hab ich auch bemerkt als ein Mörtelkübel für ein Quellstein versenkt habe.Nach 50 cm ging es nur noch stückchenweise vorwärts.
> Weiß daher auch gar nicht, ob ich tief genug graben kann, denn ein Bagger kann nicht aufs Grundstück kommen


Auch wenn man im Wasser bauen kann... erkundige Dich mal nach den Tiefen der Oberflächenwaserschicht bzw. auch des Grundwassers.
Eine Volllaufende Baugrube ist generell kein Beinbruch, dürfte aber die Arbeiten um einiges eschweren...da ist es gut, wenn man die entsprechenden Tiefen vorher kennt.


----------



## Andre 69 (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hallo 
@Andreas
Das Grundstück ist in Hanglage und lehmiger Untergrund !
Glaub nicht ,das er mit Schichtenwasser rechnen muss, es sei denn er hat ne eigene Quelle auf dem Grundstück .
Da wär aber ein anderer Teich gut zu bauen !
Ansonsten hat er ja genügend Beispiele im Forum mit volllaufenden Teichgruben !
zBsp hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/376192/19
LG Andre


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Das Grundstück ist in Hanglage und lehmiger Untergrund !
> Glaub nicht ,das er mit Schichtenwasser rechnen muss, es sei denn er hat ne eigene Quelle auf dem Grundstück .


Hallo Andre,
hier ein paar Straßen weiter gibt es eine Erhöhung, wo die Häuser schon sehr gut in Hanglage sind.
Da wurde letztes Jahr ein neues Mehrfamilienhaus gebaut... die haben da fliessen Wasser gehabt 
Und es wurde nur 'umgeleitet' und weder für Teich noch für Energiegewinnung oder sonstiges genutzt.

Klar, an so stellen ist es mit Schichtwasser natürlich irgendwie anders.

Kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an, was man als Hanglage bezeichnen kann und was einfach nur ein seichtes Gefälle ist


----------



## hinoon (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Mit Schichten-Grundwasser rechne ich nicht.Zwei Häuserblocks weiter werden gerade 2.neue Häuser gebaut. Beim Aushub hatten diese nicht mit Wasser zu kämpfen.
Überlege wie ich ein Großteil des Aushubs nutzen könnte.

Denke an ein Hochteich-müßte dann auch nicht so tief graben- und dann treppenförmig wieder auf Bodenniveau zurück. Könnt ihr mir folgen.
Habt ihr eine andere Idee

Wenn ich nicht mauere,dann wäre doch eine runde Form nicht schwieriger,oder
Denke ich habe mich von der rechtecksform endgültig verabschiedet und mich auf etwas kreisförmiges eingeschossen. So eine liegende Acht könnte ja symbolisch auch für Unendlichkeit stehen.Jetzt wirds aber zu OT

gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*



hinoon schrieb:


> So eine liegende Acht könnte ja symbolisch auch für Unendlichkeit stehen.


Auch bei der liegenden Unendlichkeit muss man schauen, dass man es richtig macht 

Vielleicht solltest Du für Deine liegende Acht mal überlegen, wie denn das Höhenprofil der einzelnen Stufen und an welchen stellen sein soll.

Und wenn es wirklich ein Koiteich werden soll, dann macht vielleicht ein Oval eher Sinn...

Eine Art Hochteich ist natürlich auch eine Option, aber da solltest Du Dich auch "ans Zeichenbrett" setzen, denn nur dann verinnerlichst Du Dir das selber und kannst auch ggf. die Familie überzeugen bzw. wenn doch mal Fremdhilfe notwendig ist kann Dir der Nachbar, Freund, Handwerker viel einfacher helfen, weil er sofort sieht bzw. erklärt bekommen kann, wo Du hin willst .

Ich hab mich auch mit Bleistift, Buntstiften und umgedrehten Schreibtischkalendern ein wenig ausgetobt.
Erst dann hat meine Frau (und die ist bzgl. Handwerken nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ) verstanden, wie ich so einiges meine.

Und mitunter entdeckt man auch selber eigene Fehler in der Denkweise...
Brauch ich Abstützungen? Wo soll das Wasser raus? Wo soll es rein?
Wo sind stellen, wo man eben noch keine Idee hat etwas zu realisieren?
Reicht der Platz für den Filter? (Ich hab keine echte Zeichnung gemacht und hab dann mich nochmal hingestellt und hab das Loch nochmal gut in der Größe verdoppelt...war nett von der alten Kiefer, dass sie exakt dort keine Hauptwurzeln hatte )

Und wenn man keine Fehler entdeckt... vielleicht erkennt jemand hier etwas, was man besser machen kann


----------



## hinoon (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*



> Und wenn es wirklich ein Koiteich werden soll, dann macht vielleicht ein Oval eher Sinn...


Ein Oval.Das geht gar nicht:Sorry.Dann doch lieber ein Rechteck.Habe gerade den Gedanken,ob ich 2. Kreise mit unterschiedlicher Höhe als Becken gestalten könnte.

gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Joerg (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Heinrich,
es ist viel möglich. 
Ein runder tiefer und angrenzend ein flacher abgetrennt in dem Pflanzen wachsen.
Schau mal hier oder hier. 
Um mal eine Vorstellung zu bekomman was möglich ist, sollten die Teichbeispiele gut sein.


----------



## hinoon (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Bin jetzt wieder auf die Rechtecksform umgeschwenkt.Natürlich werden dabei die Ecken abgerundet

Ein Hochteich soll es auch werden. Hab auch da schon was im Auge. Werde ein paar Bilder morgen machen und dann euch um eure Meinung bitten.

Wie ihr seht, betrete ich Neuland und muß erst ein Gefühl dafür entwickeln, welcher Weg für mich gehbar ist. Bitte also um Nachsicht und Geduld mit mir

Gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Joerg (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Heinrich,
lass dir Zeit, er soll dir ja lange Freude bereiten.

Kümmere dich um einen Weg das ganze mit einem Kleinbagger auszuheben.
Mit dem Rest hast du noch genügend Arbeit.


----------



## hinoon (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hätte gerne die Mauer in dieser Art gestaltet.Natürlich in Rechteckform.

Die Frage an euch: Was ist das für ein Beton und wie bekomme ich die Farbe an den Beton?

Ist eine solche Mauer technisch möglich und wie heißt dieses Baumaterial? 

 

gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Joerg (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Heinrich,
ich denke das ist einfach nur Beton ohne Farbe.
So sieht da Fundament der Mauer bei mir aus. Nur Einschalen und ausgießen.


----------



## hinoon (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Springbrunnen sieht im Original nicht betongrau aus,sondern andrazitfarben. Könnte ich den Beton auch schwarz lasieren? Möglicherweise auch strukturieren?


gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Joerg (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Heinrich,
mit Beton ist vieles möglich, anstreichen geht natürlich auch.
Wenn du ein Muster haben willst, einfach in die Schalung legen. 

Ich habe auch schon gesehen, wie die Wände des Teichs einfach nur mit Beton abgesichert wurden.
Danach sollte noch eine Folie rein oder mit Dichtlack anstreichen, da Beton nicht so gut für das Wasser ist.


----------



## MadDog (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hallo Heinrich,
ich melde mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort. Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem gehabt, da mein Teich ebenfalls eine Neigung hatte.
Dieses habe ich wie folgt gelöst. Ein Fundament gesetzt (30 cm tief, 20 cm breit). Darauf habe ich dann Bruchsteine gemauert. Die Steine hatte ich kostengünstig ( Pkw Ladung für 10,- Euro) aus einem Steinbruch geholt.
Sollte es bei dir in der Nähe auch Steinbrüche geben, wäre dieses eine kostengünstige Alternative und sieht dazu auch noch gut aus. (wie man auf den Fotos sieht).

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Zermalmer (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*



hinoon schrieb:


> Die Frage an euch: Was ist das für ein Beton und wie bekomme ich die Farbe an den Beton?


Generell wird es sich um Sichtbeton handeln.
Ob es den gefärbt gibt?
Eine Kontaktaufnahme mit einem Betonwerk könnte das ggf. beantworten.

Selbstanrührsäcke beim Anrühren einfärben könnte vielleicht gehen (hab ich nie ausprobiert), allerdings wirst Du kaum ein so gleichmässiges Farbbild erhalten, glaube ich zumindest....ggf. mit Mischer und längerer laufzeit


> Ist eine solche Mauer technisch möglich und wie heißt dieses Baumaterial?


Klar sind solche Mauern möglich, man muss auf jedenfall eine Verschalung wählen, die eine glatte Oberfläche hat und man wird gut verdichten müssen (Rüttelflasche & klopfen an der Verschalung), damit Du so wenig wie möglich Luftblasen im  Beton hast (Bei Deinem 2. Bild sieht man die schön deutlich ).


----------



## hinoon (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Wenn dann soll die Fläche möglichst glatt sein. Scheint mir schwierig zu werden. 

Wird wohl für mich einfacher sein, ein Betonanker gießen und dann aufmauern und dann verkleiden

Morgen beginnt dann für mich der Urlaub. Will erst mein Vorgarten fertigstellen und dann....

Könnt ihr mir mit einer to- do Liste helfen.

Ich dachte, daß ich als erstes kläre, ob ein kleiner Bagger zum Garten gebracht werden kann. Was empfehlt ihr dann als 2. Schritt.

gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Joerg (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Heinrich,
Sichtbeton ist was für Fachleute. Wenn das nichts wird, sieht es bescheiden aus und jeder fragt: wer hat das gemacht?

To-Do Liste klingt gut, auch der Anfang mit dem Bager.

- Wie groß soll der Teich werden
- Welche Form und wie tief
- Wo kann der Aushub hin - Abtransport, Hügel ...
- Wie hoch kann die Mauer werden
- welche Steine nehme ich dafür
- was passt für eine Verblendung zu meinem Garten
- Welche Folie verwende ich, welches Vlies darunter
- Wer kann mir die verlegen
- Wo kommen die BA und der Skimmer hin
- Wie sieht der Filter aus
- Wie führe ich die Rohre in den Filter
- Wie bestücke ich den Filter
- In welcher Reihenfolge
- Was brauche ich an Technik
- Wie groß muss die Pumpenleistung sein
- Welche Pumpe nehme ich dafür am besten
- Wo kaufe ich die Koi 
- Kann ich die gleich einsetzen 
........

Es gibt eine Menge zu überlegen. Dir wird es dir sicher nicht langweilig.


----------



## hinoon (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*



> - Wie groß soll der Teich werden


: 5x3 oder 6x3m


> Welche Form und wie tief


:Rechteck mit abgerundeten Ecken und ca 2m tief
[QUOWo kann der Aushub hin - Abtransport, Hügel .[/QUOTE]2.Häuserecken weiter werden gerade 2. neue Häuser gebaut.Vielleicht können sie die Erde verwenden.


> Wie hoch kann die Mauer werden


50cm und Pflanzenteich 60cm


> welche Steine nehme ich dafür


Maurerstein oder wie immer diese auch heißen (sehen wie Kreide aus)


> was passt für eine Verblendung zu meinem Garten


Basaltplatten in Mosaikform wenn möglich und bezahlbar.


> Welche Folie verwende ich, welches Vlies darunter


EPDMFolie und 500 Vlies


> Wer kann mir die verlegen


Will diese verlegen lassen,wenn nicht zu teuer


> Wo kommen die BA und der Skimmer hin
> - Wie sieht der Filter aus
> - Wie führe ich die Rohre in den Filter
> - Wie bestücke ich den Filter
> ...




gruss

Heinrich


----------



## hinoon (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Die Form hab ich mir ungefähr so vorgestellt: Die Maße wären hier 6x3x0,5m für den Teich und 3x1x0,6m für den Pflanzenteich.

gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Joerg (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*



hinoon schrieb:


> Die Maße wären hier 6x3x0,5m für den Teich und 3x1x0,6m für den Pflanzenteich.


Heinrich,
6x3x2m sind ohne den Pflanzbereich schon 36m³, mit dann über 40m³.
Die Koi freuen sich sicher über so viel Platz aber man sollte auch die laufenden Kosten der Filterung vorher bedenken.
Bei dieser Größe sollte es eine reine Schwerkraftanlage sein. 

Der Filter sollte dann 20-40m³ pro Stunde filtern, das ist nicht mit Regentonnen aus dem Baumarkt sinnvoll zu machen.
Bei dieser Größe kommen dann noch Vliesfilter oder ein Trommelfilter in Frage.
Diese holen dann ohne zutun viele Schwebstoffe aus dem Teich. Der wird dann sehr klar. 
Der Platzbedarf ist gering und nach der Biofilterung geht es direkt in den Pflanzenbereich.

Auch diese Konstruktion könnte insteressant sein.
Von diesem Koiliebhaber stammen 2 meiner Koi.


----------



## Zacky (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hallo Heinrich.

Die to-do Liste ist klasse und hast du ja auch schon reichlich und ganz gut beantwortet.

Was mir aber jetzt noch auffällt, dass du Mauerstein "Aussehen wie Kreide" benutzen möchtest. An sich nicht das Problem, geht sauber und schnell. Die Steine heißen dann Kalksandsteine, wenn ich Dich jetzt richtig interpretiere, und sind ganz gut. Allerdings musst du diese Steine zum Erdreich mit Bitumenanstrich gegen Feuchtigkeit und Nässe schützen. Auch ist empfehlenswert, in das Mauerwerk bei der Größe und dem Volumen auch Ringanker aus Beton zu setzen, sowohl quer als auch längs. Sonst kann es dir passieren, dass die Wand vom durchnässten Erdreich irgendwann eingedrückt wird, denn auch die KS-Steine sind nur aus Kalk und das kann sich auf Dauer zersetzen.

Ich denke zwei Ringanker - ein in 1m Tiefe und den zweiten an der Oberkante - ringsum laufend und dann alle 2m auf die Höhe auf der lange Seite sollte halten. Natürlich mit Stahl verstärkt.:beten

Es gibt hier bestimmt auch richtige Tiefbauer oder Maurer, die das vielleicht besser einschätzen könnten!? :?

Die Frage: Bodenabläufe und Skimmer

Es sollten 2 Bodenabläufe mit eigenem Rohrablauf bis in die Filterung rein, je 2m. Der Oberflächenskimmer möglichst in Wnidrichtung bzw. in Gegenrichtung deines Wassereinlaufes, denn der verursacht ja etwas Öberflächenströmung. Als Schwerkraftskimmer ist das Ablaufrohr in die Wand in einer Tiefe bei etwa 1m gut eingebaut und aufgehoben. Oben drauf ein 110er Rohr und den Skimmer.

Den Rest hat Dir Jörg ja gerade erläutert.


----------



## hinoon (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hallo Zacky

vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt oder ich verstehe dich nicht. Plane einen Ringanker von ca. 30cm Tiefe. Auf diesem Ringanker will ich dann bis zu einer Höhe von 50 und 60 cm aufmauern. Die "Kalksandsteine" hätten also kein Kontakt mit dem Erdreich.

Müßte dann 1,50 tief graben und hoffen, daß die Wände halten.

Oder wäre dies so nicht möglich

gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Zacky (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Achso, also willst du nur über der Erde aufmauern!? Da haben wir uns wohl falsch verstanden bzw. habe ich wohl was überlesen. 

Das geht dann so...

Wenn du das Fundament für die obere Mauer ausgehoben und gegossen hast, ist das OK. Dann würde ich vielleicht noch 20-30cm von der Mauerinnenseite nach innen rutschen und dann erst in die Tiefe graben. Wenn du dann die Tiefe hast, würde ich die 20-30 cm "Überstand" abkratzen und so eine schräge "Wand" machen... siehe tolle Skizze


----------



## hinoon (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Scheint heute einfach nicht mein Tag zu sein.
War morgens bei Natursteinhaendler und wollte mich umschauen. Der Verkäufer hat mir abgeraten aufzumauern,denn der Wasserdruck werde die Mauer spätestens nach 2.Wochen eindrücken.
Ich glaub da hat er mit Sicherheit recht-50 cm sind doch schon einiges an Höhe. 
Eine Verschalung mit Sichtbeton wäre möglich,jedoch nur vom Fachmann auszuführen sprich Tief/Hochbauer.
Als nächstes zum Baggerverleih Miniminibagger-850 kg- ist fuer meine angestrebte Tiefe zu klein und der richtige Bagger bekomme ich nicht über die Stuetzmauer,es sei denn mit Kran.  Empfahl mir Fachbetrieb.Also dorthin und ein Fachbauleiter sah sich die ganze Sache vor Ort an.Ein Baggern wäre möglich,jedoch nicht ohne groesseren Flurschaden anzurichten.
Dr erklärte mir auch,dass sie nur mit GFK arbeiten und ich hierfür 100€ pro qm bezahlen muesse. Sprach dann auch von 80.000€ die man locker fuer ein Koiteich ausgeben 
kann
Ach ja,bin dann noch zu einem Betonbauer und Dr meinte, dass ein EiSichtbeton kein Problem darstellt.Ein Angebot kann Dr aber erst in einer Woche erstellen,da Dr kommende Woche auf einer Messe ist-macht ja nichts,kann dann ja mein Urlaub in vollen Zuegen geniessen:__ nase
Im Vorgarten konnte ich auch nichts erledigen,da es immer wieder zu heftigen Schauern kam.Und mein Laeppi hat heute auch sein Geist aufgegeben:evil
Irgendwie geht mir nun dieFreude am planen aus.
Tendenz nun eher zu Nichtkoi
Trotzdem danke fuer eure Hilfe.An vorderster Front Jörg,Zacky,Zermaler.Seid ein Klasse Forum

Gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Joerg (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Heinrich,
du darfst nicht jedem alles glauben. 
Wie hoch ist denn deine Mauer vom kleinen Teich oder steht die schon gar nicht mehr? 
Wenn eine billige Regentonne den Druck aushält, wird es eine Mauer mit Fundament wohl auch können. 

Ein Bekannter von mir will nun auch eine Mauer machen. So 120cm Hoch und eine Glasscheibe 100X100 drin.
Sein aktueller Teich ist komplett gemauert, nun will er nur ein Loch, die Mauer und Folie rein. Schau dir mal diese Teiche mit Fenster an.

Wenn der Bagger nur 1m tief graben kann, brauchst du nur noch 20 tiefer und 50 cm mauern. 1,70 m reicht vollkommen.

Das nächste mal sag, du willst einen Gartenteich anlegen und Goldfische reintun. Dann sind die Antworten sicher anders. 

Ich kenne jemand, der Sachen mit Blattgold belegen kann, das sieht die ersten 4 Wochen sicher toll aus, bevor es dann für immer grün ist.
Hoffentlich kannst du wenigstens nocht etwas lachen.


----------



## Zermalmer (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hallo Zusammen,
Bin grad bei ner Hausentrümpelung, da fehlt mir ein wenig Luft für bessere Beiträge im Forum *seufz*
Zum Thema Sichtbeton.

Ich habe mit einem Nachbarn (der vom Bau kommt) eine 14m lange Betonmauer gebaut (da haben wir vorgemischten Beton von einer Nachbarbaustelle bekommen, den wir dann nochmal mit Wasser 'aufbereitet' haben).

Was ich in der Zeit gelernt habe, habe ich dann bei meinem Ringanker und bei meiner Filterkammer angewendet, wo ich in beiden Fällen Estrichbeton aus dem Baumarkt verwendet habe)

Einzig bei der Verschalung der Filterkammer habe ich an 2 Stellen "geschludert", aber die Fehler sind verkraftbar für mich 

Wie schon in meinem anderen Beitrag geschrieben:
Für sichbare Flächen ist wichtig, das man sich für entsprechend glatte Bretter entscheidet, wobei meist die Verschaltafeln schon ein sehr gutes Ergebnis liefern.
Man muss die ganze Verschalung Nahtfrei bewerkstelligen und natürlich äusserst stabil bauen, sonst hat man nach dem Rütteln nen schiefen Turm von Pisa. 

Entscheidend ist halt die Konsistenz des angerührten Betons... nicht zu flüssig und nicht zu fest. Meine Erfahrung war, dass wir etwas mehr Wasser verwendet haben, als auf den Anleitungen angegeben war.

Das Beton in die Verschalung einbringen und dann mit einer Rüttelflasche (gibt es in Profiausführung bei Maschinenverleihern für akzeptables Geld... die Bohrmaschinenähnlichen auf eba* haben mich optisch nicht überzeugt) gut, aber nicht zu ausgiebig, verdichten.
Da kann es dann auch schon mal gut blubbern, wenn eine etwas dicker auf eine dünnere Mischung trifft und die Luft entweicht und alle Lücken gefüllt werden 

Je nach Lage und Wetter dann ca. 1-2 Tage trocknen lassen und die Verschalung entfernen.
Belasten sollte man da dann natürlich noch nicht 
Weiter trockenen lassen und je nach Lage (z.B. bei viel Sonne) ggf. auch nochmal anfeuchten, damit es gleichmässig trocknen kann..

Wenn ich morgen oder Sonntag nochmal am Teichfilter werkel kann ich ja mal versuchen eine Nahaufnahme von einer Wand machen.


----------



## Moonlight (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Also von Kalksandsteinen hat man mir im Baustoffhandel auch abgeraten ... und dafür Betonschalsteine empfohlen


----------



## hinoon (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Mir hat man von Ziegelsteinen abgeraten.
Also muss die Mauer kaum Wasserdruck abhalten.Der Betonbauer hat nämlich in die gleiche Kerbe gehauen und meinte ein hochmauern würde dem Druck nicht standhalten.
Bin halt deshalb so vorsichtig,weil der Teich in unmittelbarer Nähe vom Haus steht.

Als Anmerkung Sichtbeton kann ohne Probleme eingefärbt werden.Sollte ich ein gutes Angebot vom Betonbauer bekommen,wird derTeich Kreis rund. Habe auch schon eine Skizze gefertigt.Aber ihr wisst ja,mein Laptop hat das zeitl. gesegnet.Werde mir heute einen neuen kaufen.
Das Tief von gestern habe ich auch hinter mir.Die Sonne lacht und der Vorgarten ruft

Gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Joerg (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Heinrich,
frag doch mal, welchen "Druck" die Mauer aushalten muss und ob der oben oder untern größer ist. 
Eine stabile Plastiktüte mit Koi drin, durfte ich mir heute schon mit diesem Druck anschauen.
Ein kleiner Teil meiner Mauer besteht noch aus 2 Hohlblocksteinen, die lose auf der Erde stehen.

Hattest du dir diese Konstruktion mal angesehen?


----------



## hinoon (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Mein Laptop geht wieder.Habe einfach den Akku abgezogen und wieder eingesteckt
@Jörg Habe mir die Konstruktion angesehen. Dachte dann wieder an eine Kreisform, wenn diese gegossen wird .

Gruss 

Heinrich


----------



## Zacky (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hallo Heinrich.

Sicherlich wird dir jeder Betonbauer sagen - geht nicht! - kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, denn viele, auch ich! haben den Teich über der Erde gebaut. Du musst halt nur vernünftiges Material nehmen, Beton, Stahl und einen Ringanker giessen. Ich habe meinen Teich hinten gute 50 cm über der Erde - Wasser und Kies und vorne habe ich gute 75 cm über der Erde - (zwar noch kein Wasser drin auf volle Höhe) und auch der sollte dank dem Stahl dem Druck Standhalten.

Aber schaue Dir mal andere Teiche an und gehe mal zu einem Teichbauer und frage dort nach den Möglichkeiten eines Hochteiches. Der wird Dir auch sagen, kein Problem - geht so und so, kostet dann aber so ungefähr... Aber das brauchst du ja nicht weiter, als Selberbauer!!


----------



## Joerg (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Heinrich,
die Zeichnung sieht echt toll aus. Bist du Gartenarchitekt? 

Kreisformen sehen toll aus, wenn sie zum Rest der Gartengestaltung gut passen.
Den größeren Bereich würde ich dann komplett rund gestalten und den Fachanbau dann anbauen.
Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine. Der große rund und der kleine partiell eingedellt.

Meiner persönlichen Einschätzung nach, brauchst du nur Gräben ausheben.
Diese dann als Fundament mit Stahl Bewehrung ausgießen. Den Innenraum ausbaggern und begradigen.
Dann die Mauer einschalen und mit Beton ausgießen.

Die Technik nicht vergessen. Es sollten die BA, Skimmer und Verrohrung in eine extra Filterkammer gehen.
Diese kann ja unter einer Abdeckung verschwinden aber sie ist wichtig für den Teich.

Hol dir für die Mauer und die Folienverlegung einen Fachmann. Alles andere bekommst du schon hin.


----------



## Joerg (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*



Zacky schrieb:


> auch der sollte dank dem Stahl dem Druck Standhalten.


Zacky,
das mit dem Druck an der Mauer kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen. 
An der Mauer in 50cm Tiefe (Oben ist gar kein Druck), sollten nicht mehr als 5  N/m² anliegen.
Das ist für eine Mauer etwas mehr als gar nichts.  Gute können 500 N/m² problemlos ab.

Hatte ja schon geschrieben, dass ich provisorisch einfach 2 Steine lose aufgestellt habe.


----------



## hinoon (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Bin nicht vom Fach sonst wüßte ich was





> Fachanbau dann anbauen.
> Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine. Der große rund und der kleine partiell eingedellt.


Was meinst du damit genau? Kannst du mir das mit einer Skizze erklären?

gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Joerg (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Heinrich,
ich hatte gehofft es geht ohne Skizze, da mein aktueller Rechner nicht mehr als Paint drauf hat. 
Anbei die tolle Zeichnung von dir und den Verlauf des Hauptbereichs skizziert.
Wenn du den tieferen Bereich bis oben hin durchziehst, hast du die optimale Strömungsform. 
Der Randbereich kann dann etwas eingedellt und schlechter durchströmt sein.

In den kleineren Kreis, kannst du dann Pflanzen einbringen.
Der große lässt sich mit wenig Aufwand gut im Kreis bewegen.
Die "Köttel" werden dann in die Mitte gespült und können dort einfach durch den BA rausgeholt werden.


----------



## Zacky (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*



Joerg schrieb:


> Zacky,
> das mit dem Druck an der Mauer kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen.



Hi Jörg...

...damit meinte ich meinen Neubau, wo die Teichmauer nun gute 75 cm über der Erde steht. Das es funktioniert und dem Wasserdruck bzw. Eisdruck stand hält, stelle ich auch kaum in Frage, denn ich weiß ja was ich eingebaut habe. Ich gehe relativ sicher davon aus, dass die Schalsteine mit 8mm Rundstahl hoch und quer, 2-lagig, B25-Beton, diesem Druck widerstehen werden. Das ganze Wortspiel war nur auf die Höhe über Erdniveau bedacht, wenn ihm alle "Fachhandwerker" sagen, das ginge nicht.

Das ist für mich nur nicht nachvollziehbar, warum so viele sagen, es geht nicht.  Es geht alles, wenn man will...


----------



## hinoon (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Habe die Arbeiten am Vorgarten so gut wie abgeschlossen
Gestern sah es so aus .Morgen also den Abschluss 

Gruss 

Heinrich


----------



## hinoon (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Ist gerade was falsch gelaufen beim Hochladen. also heute sieht es so aus 

gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Joerg (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Heinrich,
das ging ja schnell und sieht gut aus.

Die Verkleidung der Gartenmauer kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## hinoon (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Was den Koiteich betrifft,bekomme ich jetzt Gegenwind Das Projekt würde zu lange dauern,der Garten sieht dann über ein Jahr wie ein Truemmerfeld aus.Und dann die laufenden Kosten, die Pflege und eine mögliche Mueckenplage darf man auch nicht vergessen

'Dann doch lieber das Bad modernisieren.Wann könnte ich denn auch den Koiteich geniessen?"

Es wird eng fuer mich.Habe auch schon überlegt den Durchmesser auf 4 m zu reduzieren.

Brauche jetzt gute ArgumenteWie viel Arbeit ist denn mit der Pflege verbunden?
Wie hoch sind denn die Unterhaltskosten bei 30-40 m3?
Kann ich denn den Bau fuer max. 5000€ realisieren? Muss aber weiterhin eine kreisfoermiger Koiteich sein

Gruss
Heinrich


----------



## Joerg (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Heinrich,
schaut euch mal in Ruhe ein paar Teiche in der Gegend an.
Die meisten zeigen ihre bereitwillig und sind wegen der Koi sehr ausgeglichen. 

Mücken hab ich keine, Koi fressen die gerne. __ Libellen schaffen es aber in großer Zahl.

Die Gestaltung der Teichumgebung habe ich der anderen Seite überlassen.
Mir war nur das Wasser wichtig, aber durch das Zusammenspiel hat sich das ganze toll in den Garten integriert.
Letztes Jahr habe ich den Pflanzenbereich reduzieren sollen, da man sonst den "schönen Teich" nicht mehr gut sehen kann. 

Wenn ich mir überlege, wie viele Stunden ich zur Entspannung am Teich verbringe, war das eine lohnenswerte Investition.

Arbeit habe ich keine damit, nur etwas Entspannung mit der Pflege. 
Was an Aufwand nötig ist, richtet sich nach Größe, Gestaltung und Filterung.

Ich persönlich rate dazu den ersten Teich nur 20m³ groß zu bauen. Die Kosten sind dann überschaubarer.
Meiner hat alles inclusive einen Bruchteil davon gekostet.

Kreisförmig ist eine schöne Lösung. Die Kombination mit dem zweiten flachen Bereich gefällt mit sehr gut.

Rechne mal zusammen was der Bau mit Eigenleistung kosten könnte.
Einen kreisförmigen (2 Kreise) Graben ausheben, diesen mit Beton und etwa Eisen füllen. 200€
Bagger mit Abtransport des Aushubs auf 1,5m 500€
BA, Skimmer, Rohre, Flansche, Folie, Filterbecken ... 500€
SIPA, Materialien Filter, Pflanzen, Koi ... 500€
Mauer selbst erstellt ohne Verblendung 300€

Der Teich an sich sollte mit allem dann nicht mehr als 2000€ kosten.

Betrieb der Anlage bis 25m³:
Umwälzung 22m³ mit Rohrpumpe, 10m³ Skimmer + 10m³ BA - 175 Watt.
UVC Lampe optional im Frühjahr 50 Watt, Spülpumpe für SIPA in Summe 50 Watt
Stromverbrauch 200 Watt übers Jahr pro Monat ~ 30€
Wasserwechsel wöchentlich 10% mit GWA ~ 15€


----------



## hinoon (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

@Jörg
Das könnte ich ja noch vermitteln.Hoffe es zumindest.
Habe noch nie ein Fundament gegossen: geschweige dennveine  Mauer hochgezogen. Fuer mich alles boemische Dörfer

Habe schon an ein Nachbar gedacht.War Maurer. Ist mittlerweile in Rente .Soll aber gesundheitlich angeschlagen sein.Bräuchte halt jemand der mich anleitet.Muss aber noch mal deutlich machen,dass ich kein Heimwerker bin. Lege aber auf ein sauberes Arbeiten viel Wert

Werde Morgen mal mit Erdaushubunternehmer vor Ort reden. Vielleicht auch mal beim Nachbarn freundlich anklingeln

Wichtig ist auch das der Vorgarten fertig wird

Gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Joerg (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Heinrich,
mein Fundament habe ich mit meinem Vater zusammen gemacht.
Er wusste noch wie das so geht und hat mich etwas unterstützt. 
Einen Nachbar zu haben, der sich damit auskennt ist toll. Der muss dir dann auch nichts verkaufen. 

Mir war eigentlich nur wichtig, dass der Teich sauber wird, die Mauer hat meine Frau geplant.


----------



## hinoon (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Und wer hat sie dann gebaut

Ach ja, meine Cousine bauen sich ein neues Haus.Diesmal ohne Kois. Wollen die Kois dem Käufer überlassen. Ob kostenlos oder besonderes preiswert,weiss ich nicht.Wohnen leider von mir zu weit weg.

Muss mir die Geschichte jetzt auch anhören. Über die genauen Hintergründe weiss ich aber auch nichts genaues

Gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*



hinoon schrieb:


> Habe schon an ein Nachbar gedacht.War Maurer. Ist mittlerweile in Rente .Soll aber gesundheitlich angeschlagen sein.Bräuchte halt jemand der mich anleitet


Hallo Heinrich,
genau das sind mitunter die richtigen, wenn es keine kniesknotterichen sind 

Gaaaanz nett und lieb fragen und am Besten dann einen Plan/Bild/Zeichnung parat haben, wenn derjenige die Chance sieht mal wieder was ordentliches zu Basteln.

Und ich meine das nun nicht sarkastisch oder ausnutzend.

Und wenn man das mit 'Gesundheitlich' schon vornherein weiss, dann muss man halt auch entscheiden wann man dem 'Lehrer' einhalt gebietet und er einen Gang runterschalten und Dich schuften lassen soll 
Ich muss meinen Vater auch manchmal stoppen


----------



## hinoon (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Habe heute mein Tagesziel-die Fertigstellung des Vorgartens-nicht erreicht
Kleinigkeiten haben mich ziemlich lange aufgehalten. 
Mit meinem Nachbarn hab ich noch nicht gesprochen.
Erdaushubunternehmer hat mich bei meiner Anfrage nur verwundert angesehen,denn der Aushub ist viel zu klein,als das es Sinn macht ihn einzuschalten. Sein Tipp ist ein Landschaftsgaertner einzuschalten

Habe diesmal von einem Goldfischteich gesprochen.Wer braucht denn ein Koiteich:__ nase
Diskussion ,ob es denn ein Teich sein muss ,ebnet nicht ab

Kennt denn von euch jemand einen guten Koihaendler und Teichbauer im Raum HN?

Gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Joerg (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Heinrich,
sprich lieber von einen Teich. Koi sind für viele "ganz teuer". 
Da kommen oft die $ Zeichen in den Augen, bevor du gasagt hast was du eigentlich willst.

Händler: 
http://www.koi-landau.de/
http://www.harryskoi.de/
http://www.sprickgmbh.de/

Falls du jemand suchst, der dir eine objektive Beratung geben kann, würde ich bei Jürgen mal vorbeischauen.
Der hat seinen sehenswerten Teich mit viel Eigeninitiative erstellt. War auch schon da.


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*



hinoon schrieb:


> Erdaushubunternehmer hat mich bei meiner Anfrage nur verwundert angesehen,denn der Aushub ist viel zu klein,als das es Sinn macht ihn einzuschalten. Sein Tipp ist ein Landschaftsgaertner einzuschalten


Hallo Heinrich,
ist doch im eigentlich einfach nachzuvollziehen.
Wenn das "Erdaushubunternehmen" anrückt, dann fahren die da einen 'echten' Bagger und nen großen LKW an wollen da loslegen 

Der Gala-Bauer hat halt auch die "Spielzeugbagger" (die natürlich auch taugen...eben halt für die entsprechende Arbeit und ggf. beengten Verhältnissen), die dann halt weniger auf einmal wegschaufeln als die Großen, aber dafür halt auch in kleine Zugänge und Gärten passen.

Bei mir im Garten muss(te) alles von Hand, Schubkarre gemacht werden.
Der Gala-Bauer hat sich den Luxus einer Motorschubkarre geleistet...mehr war nicht drin.
(Wahrscheinlich passt noch ein ganz einfacher Bagger mit ausklappstützen durch, aber dass muss er dann selbst entscheiden, ob er den Preis mit auf der Rechnung vertreten kann...Auf- & Abbau kosten halt auch Zeit)


----------



## hinoon (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Habe den Vorgarten fertig 

 .

Es sind aber noch Steine übrig:?Werde diese in die Rosenbeete einfüllen.

Nachbar (nicht  der Maurer) kam vorbei und zeigte sich sehr angetan von der Idee einen Koiteich zu bauen. Meinte sogar, ich solle sogar bis zum Terrassengrenze gehen.Hatte auch schon den Gedanken.Würde natürlich das Projekt vergrößern.
Aber auf meine Kreisform werde ich nicht verzichten
Ihr seht ja auch wieso.

Konnte leider Landschaftsgärtner in ortsnähe nicht antreffenUnd morgen  hat er nicht geöffnet.
Erneut an euch die Frage: Kennt jemand ein Teichbauer im Umkreis Heilbronn,Stuttgart?

Gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Doc (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hi,

kenne ich nicht persönlich:

http://www.koelle-zoo.de/erlebnismaerkte/erlebniswelten/heilbronn/index.shtml
(Wenn die gezeigten Teiche von denen sind ... )
(http://www.living-with-water.de/)

http://www.gelbeseiten.de/branchenbuch/stuttgart/teichbau-stuttgart.html

Hab ich jetzt auf die Schnelle gefunden ...


----------



## Joerg (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Heinrich,
das mit dem Teichbauer solltest du erst mal beiseite legen.
Die besseren werden werden in den nächsten Wochen sicher keine Zeit haben.

Such mal nach einem Folienschweißer, damit es noch vor dem Winter was wird.


----------



## hinoon (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Danke
Suche aber persönliche Empfehlungen
Kölle-Zoo kenne ich.Habe dort aber schon schlechte Erfahrung mit Aquariumfischen gemacht:evil
Bin also diesbezüglich voreingenommen.

Warte also auf Insidertipps

Gruss

Heinrich


----------



## hinoon (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Denke, daß das Projekt heute gestorben ist Nur der Aushub liegt ca. bei 10000 €:shock.
Oder habt ihr noch eine Idee

Bin gerade ziemlich geknickt.

Gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Doc (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

10.000€ ??? Wie groß solla denn werden?


----------



## hinoon (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Ca. 20-40m3.Müßte auch ein Kranwagen bestellt werden.Landschaftsgärtner meint auch,wirtschaftlich würde sich das hinten und vorne auch nicht rechnen.Und graben will ich bei dieser Größe  und bei Lehmboden auch nicht unbedingt.

Dauert ja Jahre

Gruss 

Heinrich


----------



## Patrick K (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Kommt bei dir ein Goldbagger ????
Bei dem Bagger den ich mir geliehen habe (gut war ein kleiner ) belief die Miete mit Versicherung und Anhänger für den Transport gerade mal auf 175 €uronen  für 8 Stunden Baggerzeit
Ich baggerte in dieser Zeit ca. 15m³ aus ...... für den Transport zwieschen Garten und zB.einem Container, gibt es kleine Dumper zu mieten "auf keinem fall würde ich einem 10000 € in den Rachen werfen" Gruss Patrick


----------



## karsten. (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

stell Deinen Plan doch mal bei my Hammer rein !

Baggermiete , Container für Aushub und Baggerfahrer (derweißwasertut)
 sollten auf keinen Fall 

2000,- € überschreiten 

wenn Du selber Kipper oder Bagger oder beides  fährst , höchstens die Hälfte 

oder so 







kostet fast nix 

schönes WE


----------



## hinoon (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Damit ihr ein besseres Bild bekommt.
Anfangs dachte ich es mit einem Miniminibagger über die Garage 
Dieser wird jedoch nicht die nötig Tiefe erreichen.Und ob die Garage ein größeren Bagger trägt.

Nächste Idee wäre über die Stützmauer .Muß wohl für ein routinierten Fahrer kein Problem sein. Man stützt sich mit der Schaufel ab und überwindet so das Hindernis.

Jedoch geht es dann über den Domschacht des Tanks .Sowohl der Landschaftsgärtner als auch ich haben dabei Bedenken,ob man drüberfahren kann.

Also noch weiter hinten ansetzen .Hier würde man aber sehr viel Flurschaden anrichten.Will mir die ganze Arbeit nicht nochmals antun

Ist der Bagger dann oben angekommen,steht schon das nächste Hindernis im Weg Müßte man wohl abmontieren,falls möglich.

Dann die Frage ,wohin mit dem Aushub?Über die Garage oder denselben Weg zurück

Das eine Lösung nicht einfach ist,war mir von vornherein klar.Aber 10000€ will ich nicht mal für den komplett fertigen Teich investieren,geschweige denn nur für den Aushub

Und graben ,mit der Ungewissheit was mich in 2m Tiefe für ein Boden dann erwartet,ist mir zu riskant

Gruss 

Heinrich


----------



## Patrick K (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hallo Heinrich 
wie breit ist deine Treppe?Ich hatte einen Mini Bagger an dem man die Gummiketten auf 80cm breite,mit der Hydraulik zusammen ziehen konnte.Damit kann man durch eine normale Haustür fahren. Der wog ohne mich ca. 800 Kilo, damit könntes du event.die  Treppe rauf ,wenn du ihn von oben zusätzlich mit einem Flaschenzug sicherst.Dann vielleicht mit einem Förderband über die Garage direkt in den Container.Wenn deine Aufbauten 2 meter innen höhe haben kannst du mit dem Männer Spielzeug 
durchfahren.
Übrigens du kannst auch durchfahren wenn die Aufbauten keine 2meter höhe haben lol

Gruss Patrick


----------



## hinoon (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Klingt  sehr gewagt. Die 80cm hätte ich vielleicht, ( habe aber auch eine Geländer dazwischen).könnte aber nirgendwo den Flaschenzug befestigen.
Die Idee mit dem Förderband find ich cool.Kommt man da ohne weiteres ran

Ich brauche eine einfache Lösung. Wird diese zu komplex oder zu teuer,werde ich nie die Zustimmung bekommen.Hab ja jetzt schon ziemlich starken Gegenwind.

Vielleich soll es ja einfach nicht sein.Die Planung kostet mich jetzt schon Kraft.Um so mehr,denn ich hab das Gefühl das ich ständig gegen Windmühlen ankämpfen muß.Und die Preise, die Landschaftgärtner verlangen-jetzt werde ich mal direkt-sind in meinen Augen unverschämt.

Wäre euer Forum nicht,wäre ich schon längst abgesprungen.Bin gedanklich schon bei der Suche nach einer Alternative für einen Koiteich.

Gruss

Heinrich


----------



## Patrick K (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Für das Geländer gibt es Flex und Schweissgerät und für den Flaschenzug kannst du event. oben einen Rahmen quer legen und den befestigen.
Aber wenn du schon was anderes suchst ,hätt ich vielleicht was für dich .
Mauer die olle Gerage zu und __ reis das Dach runter dann hast du deinen Koiteich und das ohne zu graben 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## katja (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

wieso sollte ein minibagger eigentlich nicht die nötige tiefe erreichen? 

wenn er mal ein entsprechendes "loch" gemacht hat, könnte er doch über dielen nach unten und weitermachen oder stell ich mir das zu einfach vor?


----------



## Patrick K (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Hallo Katja 
einfach ist es mit einem Mini (Micro)nicht, wie geschrieben von 80 -100cm breit und lang ist so ein Teil auch nicht gerade.Wenn du dann in die Schräge kommst kriegt man schon große Augen  und es geht einem schon die Klammer das das Ding nicht umfällt, aber im prizip hast du recht man könnte stufenweise arbeiten was aber vermutlich gar nicht nötig ist.
(in meinem Teichbau Album sieht man den Mini-Bagger) 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## katja (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

  das ist ja ein mini-minibagger! 

letztes jahr hatte ich auch einen mini-bagger hier (was größeres bekomme ich auch nicht in den garten), das war aber dann trotzdem der große bruder von deinem!


----------



## Joerg (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Heinrich,
schade, du wirst wohl nie einen Koiteich haben. 
Wer den Gegenwind nicht zum kreuzen davor nutzt um vorwärts zu kommen,
einem Landschaftsgärtner, der gerade Zeit hat, 10.000 € für etwas Erde ausbuddeln in den Rechen schmeißen will,
jede Herrausforderung gleich als Stress ansieht, sollte sich besser ein Aquarium kaufen. 

Besuche mal ein paar Koiteiche und hol dir erst mal Ideen und die Motivation.
Es macht keinen Spass, wenn man nicht mal weiß, wofür man den ganzen Wahnsinn auf sich nimmt.

Ich kann mal die Bildergeschichte von einem raussuchen, der einen Schwerlastkran zum reinheben des Baggers über die Garage brauchte. 
Hier die von einem wahnsinnigen Ehepaar, dass fasst ohne Hilfsmittel die paar m³ Erde rausgeholt hat.
So sah die Hochzeitstorte aus:


----------



## Patrick K (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

@ Katja 
natürlich ist das ein Mini Mini Bagger 
ich hatte ja geschrieben 


> Damit kann man durch eine normale Haustür fahren



Was denkst du, was wir hier für Haustüren haben

Da stellt sich doch die frage, ist ein Mini-Mini-Bagger, dann ein Micro-Bagger


Gruss Patrick


----------



## hinoon (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Aquarium hab ich schon
Stress macht mir halt die Tatsache, dass ich einfach nicht vorankomme.Bevor ich die Himbeersträucher niederreisse, muss ich mir doch Gedanken drüber machen, wie es dann weitergehen soll.

Der Wahn hat mich leider auch schon ein bißchen befallen.Denke ja auch wie ich die Probleme lösen könnte.Will aber nicht mehr Öl ins Feuer gießen und den Wahn noch mehr aufheizen.

Muß ja einen klaren Kopf behalten,um nicht abgezockt zu werden.

Habe die Geschichte schon gelesen:Respekt. Würde mir aber zu lange dauern.
Kenn auch die Geschichte,wo "Einer" zum Auffüllen der Schalsteine einen Kranwagen kommen ließ

@ Patrick
Hab auch schon überlegt einfach Dynamit zu nehmen

@Katja
Genau so ein Mini habe ich gemeint.Sieht auch in meinen Augen wie Spielzeug aus

Wie es jetzt weitergehen soll?

Ich hab die Lösung.Lade euch alle zum Buddeln ein. Wer am meisten gegraben hat,bekommt auch eine Jahresgarte für ganzjähriges Baden im Teich. Wird im Winter natürlich beheizt

Also warte auf die ersten Freiwilligen:beten1

Gruss

Heinrich


----------



## hinoon (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Ich warte......:cigar


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*



hinoon schrieb:


> Ich warte......:cigar


Das sind wieder die richtigen... warten... davon baut sich kein Teich 


hinoon schrieb:


> Anfangs dachte ich es mit einem Miniminibagger über die GarageAnhang anzeigen 100406Dieser wird jedoch nicht die nötig Tiefe erreichen.Und ob die Garage ein größeren Bagger trägt.


Es kommt doch bei der Garage auf die Bauweise an, ob da was möglich ist.
Die Wände sind natürlich gemauert.... wie ist denn das Dach realisiert?
(oder ist es doch eine Fertiggarage?)
Die Baupläne sollten darüber Aufschluss geben.

Wie ist denn das Dach der Garage aktuell 'belegt'? Dachpappe? begrünt? anderes?

Je nach Beschaffenheit ist da kreativität wie beim Teichbau gefragt.

Wenn der Lieferant am LKW einen Absetzkran hat, dann könnte normalerweise auch nen Minibagger hochheben + ggf. einen Dumper.

Falls das Garagendach nur bis zu einer bestimmten Last tragkraft hat, dann könnte man sich mit langen Dielen + Stützen als Gewichtsverteiler behelfen.

Und was Deinen Tankdoom angeht... da gilt doch eigentlich ähnliches.
Wie groß ist der Tank? Deckel abmachen. ausserhalb des Dooms gewichtsverteiler und dann eine Platte oder Dielen drüber, damit er eben nicht befahren wird.

Eine Rampe zum Garagendach hoch wäre sicherlich auch möglich, doch da würde ich dem Baggerfahrer die Verantwortung für die Stabilität übertragen


----------



## Joerg (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Heinrich,
du brauchst keinen klaren Kopf, einfach anfangen - der Rest ergibt sich dann schon.
Muss ja beim ersten nicht gleich ein 40m³ Teich mit allen Finessen sein. 

Meine Frau sagte: Die Erbeeren machen keinen Spaß, nur __ Schnecken oder verschimmelt.
Dann habe ich schon mal einen Schlauch genommen um den neuen Teich abzustecken.
Als er nach 2 Tagen immer noch lag, hab ich einfach angefangen zu graben. 

*Alles* rausgeschippt und mit dem Schubkarren weggefahren.
Nach gut einem Meter Tiefe dann Schiefer. Na gut - eine Mauer kann ja auch ganz schön sein. 

Das Fundament deiner runden Mauer kannst du doch schon mal ausheben, der Rest ergibt sich dann schon. 

J. W. von Goethe: *Was auch immer du tun kannst oder wovon du träumen kannst - fange es an. In der Kühnheit liegt  Genie, Macht und Energie.*


----------



## Patrick K (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

He langer, mach dich in die Spur..... du hast aktuell 3850 Hits und 104 Antworten .Die Leute hier lesen alle bei dir mit, die kannst du doch jetzt nicht einfach vor der Kiste sitzen lassen. 

Meinst du vielleicht ich wollte, mittlerweile 4, in Worten VIER Jahre bauen, aber was soll das gejammer,mein Vater (Gott hab ihn Selig)

 sagte immer " Sprung auf Marsch, Marsch und los gings und wehe nicht :evil. Schau dir mein Palmen Fred an, und du weist warum ich mir das antue  :smoki.

Gruss Patrick , der auch mal vorbei kommen würde um zu helfen


----------



## Joerg (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich oder Nichtteich*

Heinrich,
heute ist Sommer auch in Hessen angekommen.
Alle Jungs und Mädels veranstalten heute nur für mich einen Paarungstanz.
Sie ziehen danach ganz ruhig ihre Bahnen und lassen den täglichen Stress schnell vergessen.

Könnte sein, das meine Erweiterung der Vorfilters nun etwas schneller vorrangeht. 
Das Loch für ihn habe ich auch letzte Woche schon ausgeschaufelt.
Die Rohre wollen aber noch eingebuddelt und angeschlossen werden.


----------

